# why is the dvr fee so high on the hopper?



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I paid 160 for my hopper, I am neither happy or dissatisfied with the unit, but paying $12 dollars for poor dvr services is ridiculous. I think dish needs to offer more features on this hopper. For example the apps menu is a old design, they should make where you can download apps from google play. Welcome to the modern world and make it more convenient for us users. I would also like to see recorded programs on my dvr skip the commercials. I was watching a video just now made by dish network I guess its only the PTAT that you skip commercials, I find it really useless. The up side of it I do like the feature dish anywhere, I will give it that, but dish needs to offer us more for our money.

I was reading satelliteguys forum they posted like of top 12 riches people in the US, and Charlie has about 13.2 billion dollars, what is he doing for us customers except the raising the price. I remember back then dish said they want to provide affordable programming to its customer, but I went from paying $80 dollars to $150 dollars in 7 years. Most of these channels on dish is nonsense like christian channels, if I had choice I would would remove those channels out my pocket, why should should I pay $1 per christian channel.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

The Hopper has a higher DVR fee because it costs Dish more to produce and maintain than other receivers. Plus because it does have more features than their older DVR's they feel they can justify it. Pretty much that's it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't know what your problem with the "Christian" channels is... and this isn't the forum to discuss religion anyway... but I doubt they are being paid "$1" as you claim. It is more likely they are carried free (under must carry) OR are paying Dish to be carried.

It's always fine to wish for more features... but I'm not sure how much of your too-high bill is because of the Hopper and how much is the programming fees. As for google apps on the Hopper... Why google and not iTunes? Why any 3rd party app on the Hopper anyway? For that matter, you could really ask why apps at all? I watch TV on my Dish equipment... I have other things for playing games.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

but the 722k has the same features, why does it cost less?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

comizzou573 said:


> but the 722k has the same features, why does it cost less?


No it doesn't. The biggest being PTAT... I'm sure there's others.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

The biggest reason is DISH CAN DO IT. If you don't like it move down to a 211 with no DVR fee. No one is forcing you to pay the $12 fee.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Being a 1000 times better than a Genie doesn't come for free.

:eek2:


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

wow you guys really treat your satellite as if it was ford or gm owners lol, i am staying with dish not leaving any time soon. Once all american stops the distant networks then i will leave. My reason they should do something for their long term customer like someone who been with them for 13 years, and dvr fee should be waived if you own the receiver. The never do any improvements to it, so why should we be paying that much for they not keeping their customer update with currently technology. I dont see any benefits to ptat, and false advertising to us hawaii customer when they write in their heading you can watch program same time as east coast time. All it does just records all the major episodes, i think that skip commerical needs to be added to all dvr recordings, not just ptat. Your not watching a recorded programming at east coast time, you watching something has been recorded to watch at your own convenience.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I you don't like the price of their higher end DVRs and see no value in their features, then by all means choose one of the lower-end models.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

comizzou573 said:


> I paid 160 for my hopper, I am neither happy or dissatisfied with the unit, but paying $12 dollars for poor dvr services is ridiculous.


Why do you say "poor dvr services?" My Hopper records what I program it to record, which is what a dvr does.

I too would love to have auto-hop on all channels. I've read a few posters who say we can't get it because Dish has commercials on those other channels. Whether or not that's at least part of the truth, I have no idea. I mean, I already have Dish and won't be changing anytime soon, so what good are their ads to me? Their ads are geared to those who would be new customers, which, having been with Dish for over 10 years, doesn't apply to me.

I like using the Hopper, but I'd like a few things solved too. I occasionally get recordings of 0 minutes on PTAT; I occasionally don't have auto-hop available on PTAT programs after a full 24 hours while other programs recorded at the same time do have it available; I am one of the people who would like list view (I have difficulty finding the recording I want sometimes); and I would _love_ it all to cost less.

I'm realistic though too. Everything costs more all the time and electronics, particularly computers, glitch. I don't use the apps, so n/a on that for me. All in all, I'm quite happy with the Hopper. I hope you find what you need or Dish at some point adds what you want. Good luck!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I have both DirecTV and DISH and love needling BOTH providers.


:coffee


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

its definitely better then twc i will give it that since my friend has it, her dvr has up and downs. Like the up side you can skip commericals but you cannot rewide back if you go a come up tea, you only have pause. If you want to rewind back you start over from the beginning the show which the downside. also the dvr fee is much cheaper dish network, looks as nice as directv. what dish has going making these receiver small and compact.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

comizzou573 said:


> but the 722k has the same features, why does it cost less?


The Hopper does more and has more features than a 722K...

But if you feel like it is the same... why didn't you stick with a 722K and pay less for it?

As far as I can tell, all the Dish fees per receiver are explained up front... so it isn't a surprise when you choose the one that costs more... or at least it shouldn't be.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

i bought the receiver off ebay Albert Einstein, I didnt know it would cost $12 a month. Its not explained to everyone, maybe if you pay for $400 to dish for the receiver they would have told me, lol.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

comizzou573 said:


> I paid 160 for my hopper, I am neither happy or dissatisfied with the unit, but paying $12 dollars for poor dvr services is ridiculous. I think dish needs to offer more features on this hopper. For example the apps menu is a old design, they should make where you can download apps from google play. Welcome to the modern world and make it more convenient for us users. I would also like to see recorded programs on my dvr skip the commercials. I was watching a video just now made by dish network I guess its only the PTAT that you skip commercials, I find it really useless. The up side of it I do like the feature dish anywhere, I will give it that, but dish needs to offer us more for our money.
> 
> I was reading satelliteguys forum they posted like of top 12 riches people in the US, and Charlie has about 13.2 billion dollars, what is he doing for us customers except the raising the price. I remember back then dish said they want to provide affordable programming to its customer, but I went from paying $80 dollars to $150 dollars in 7 years. Most of these channels on dish is nonsense like christian channels, if I had choice I would would remove those channels out my pocket, why should should I pay $1 per christian channel.


comizzou573,
I also wanted to add to tsmacro's post that you get more recording hours with the Hopper/Hopper w/Sling. With our dual HD DVR's, you will get; 375/SD and 136/HD recording hours. 
For the Hopper/Hopper w/Sling, you will get 1250/SD and 454/HD recording hours. If you have any further DISH questions, please PM me with the phone number on the account and I am happy to help you!
Thanks


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

comizzou573 said:


> i bought the receiver off ebay Albert Einstein, I didnt know it would cost $12 a month. Its not explained to everyone, maybe if you pay for $400 to dish for the receiver they would have told me, lol.


You didn't do your homework. If you had asked here you would have known up front and may not have made that decision. You say you are along time Dish subscriber yet you didn'y do any research.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

thomasjk said:


> You didn't do your homework. If you had asked here you would have known up front and may not have made that decision. You say you are along time Dish subscriber yet you didn'y do any research.


Thanks Thomas Edison for your wise response : )


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

comizzou573 said:


> i bought the receiver off ebay Albert Einstein, I didnt know it would cost $12 a month. Its not explained to everyone, maybe if you pay for $400 to dish for the receiver they would have told me, lol.





comizzou573 said:


> Thanks Thomas Edison for your wise response : )


Why do you keep insulting others when nobody has been rude with you while countering your inaccuracies?

If you're going to insult *others *with sarcastic names questioning their intelligence, then you should at least use proper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

comizzou573 said:


> My reason they should do something for their long term customer like someone who been with them for 13 years, and dvr fee should be waived if you own the receiver. The never do any improvements to it, so why should we be paying that much for they not keeping their customer update with currently technology.


The hard drives are much larger, more recording space. The ability to record 3 things instead of 2. There are lots of improvements.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

VIP receivers have nowhere near the capabilities of a Hopper. And that's why it costs more. Auto-hop, If only one Hopper, HD in three rooms each watching a different channel, and a fourth room that is HD, if the all tuners are used then can either watch what one of the others are or watch something recorded. And that's just a couple of big things. And I couldn't agree more, a little homework first goes a long way.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Why do you keep insulting others when nobody has been rude with you while countering your inaccuracies?
> 
> If you're going to insult *others *with sarcastic names questioning their intelligence, then you should at least use proper grammar and punctuation.


This guy is sounding more and more like a troll.

Ken


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

The other thing to realize here is any tv provider's "ultimate DVR receiver" comes with a premium price. Just check the websites for DirecTv, Xfinity, AT&T, etc, and see how much of a extra monthly cost they charge for their whole home HD DVR receivers, they'll have different names for those charges, like premium receiver fee and such but the bottom line is they cost more to manufacture, they cost more to maintain, they have more features both in the software & hardware dept, so yes they're going to cost more and Dish is in no way unique in charging the fees that come with these receivers. These receivers aren't really for the bargain hunters, they're for people who want the latest and greatest and understand that means there's an extra cost to have it.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering if he'd looked at DirecTV's $25 "Advanced Receiver Fee" which includes their HR21-24 models as well as the Genie. Makes Dish's $12 for the Hopper look downright reasonable.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sregener said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if he'd looked at DirecTV's $25 "Advanced Receiver Fee" which includes their HR21-24 models as well as the Genie. Makes Dish's $12 for the Hopper look downright reasonable.


That includes DVR fee, MRV fee and HD fee. Does $12 for the Hopper include that?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

sigma1914 said:


> That includes DVR fee, MRV fee and HD fee. Does $12 for the Hopper include that?


HD is free for life on Dish with enrollment in Autopay. There is no MRV fee with Dish. So, yeah, it does.


----------

